# Kraftmaid cabnets



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

Must be a very large kitchen and very fancy cabinets.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Need more info that this. On avg Kraftmaid is a decent factory cabinet, does price include install? door style, wood etc 13K is NOT a huge amount for decent cabinets.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

I've been an NC real estate broker for more than 21 years, and the ONLY cabinets that I emphasize or name in a listing are Kraftmaid. I personally think that they're the best made around here. 
Sort of like listing Andersen windows and doors (or Cadillacs, etc.) 
Mike


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Mike; Sounds like y'all are agreeing with a Yankee!!!!!!! Isnt that a capital crime by you? :laughing: :yes: 
I am a thinkin I owe y'all a sweet T


----------



## RTRCon (Nov 20, 2007)

Kraftmaid are nice cabinets, weve installed lots of them.. You installing them yourself?


> 13K is NOT a huge amount for decent cabinets.


Your right about that.. We installing some right now(not kraftmaid)that were $160k, not including install.:yes:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

RTRCon said:


> Kraftmaid are nice cabinets, weve installed lots of them.. You installing them yourself?
> 
> Your right about that.. We installing some right now(not kraftmaid)that were $160k, not including install.:yes:


...I know that you and the designer are making a pretty penny on that....:wink:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Atlantic: Man you know that fer sure. Maybe WE should run down there for a cheap 25K install on them :}:}


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone know how to estimate cabinet cost for Kraftmaid? I am considering a kitchen overhaul. Heard Ikea was rated well. We would be in the house 5-6 more years. Kitchen is about 12x14 and would only have cabinets 1 2/3 walls.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Gonefishin: Need a whole lot more info than numbers.
door style, wood type, pullouts or not, blumotion or not,frameless or f/f
you install?
you do tearout?
you setup for new install?
you do any plumbing or electrical repairs or changes?
etc etc etc?


----------



## RTRCon (Nov 20, 2007)

skymaster said:


> Atlantic: Man you know that fer sure. Maybe WE should run down there for a cheap 25K install on them :}:}


It is a full house(about '8000 sq.ft.new construction)The wine room:icon_rolleyes: has more time in it than the kitchen. Were getting 15% for install.. We didn't bid any suptops, or cabinet knobs/pulls. We didn't make the cabinets,but they are 'custom', not box.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

RTR: :laughing: ROFLMFAO Now how is that for irony??????? I popped 25K off the top of my head and now you say u get 15% of 160K LOL LOL that is 24K!!!!!!!! 
Damn I am good but humble :whistling2: :wink:


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

RTRCon said:


> Kraftmaid are nice cabinets, weve installed lots of them.. You installing them yourself?
> 
> Your right about that.. We installing some right now(not kraftmaid)that were $160k, not including install.:yes:


Can you snap a few pix and post them here? I'd love to see what $160k buys for a kitchen.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Clutchcargo; I read above that there is a wine room also in that 160K. THAT is usually a big chunk of change


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

Sky...I plan on doing all demo on kitchen. I will strip down to subfloor and studs. We have discovered too many problems with this house to leave walls intact. I will post when i am closer to doing this project.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

mikey48 said:


> Must be a very large kitchen and very fancy cabinets.


Afraid not. I guess you have not bought any cabinets in quite a few years. $13K is not a lot of money for a kitchen full of cabinets.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

sninny said:


> I am about to drop 13grand on Kraftmaid kitchen cabinets (not from a big box store) what should I watch out for?


Get wood dovetailed drawer boxes and the Blum hidden undermout slides. 
I have probably installed more Kraftmade cabinets over the years than any other single brand. They are a nice mid-line cabinet at a decent price.

Be sure that you understand the nuisances of cabinet design, things like any required fillers at wall for doors to clear baseboards, being sure the layout is balanced around the obvious like door or window openings, and cabinets sized large enough to comfortably accept the appliances you intend to use, before "signing off" on the design. Most of the cabinet designers who work for dedicated cabinet suppliers (as oppossed to big boxes) , do a pretty good job with these things, but not always; and once you sign off on the final design proposal and they order, you become responsible any descrepencies and additional costs.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Gonefishin; Be more than happy to do what little I can to help ya figure it out :}:} Keep me posted of your progress, The gut and close up portion is THE MOST IMPORTANT one:yes: lots and lots of thunkin and plannin, the cabinets are just the pretty face.
Jack


----------



## RTRCon (Nov 20, 2007)

Clutchcargo said:


> Can you snap a few pix and post them here? I'd love to see what $160k buys for a kitchen.


Yep I'll take a few pics, and it is for the whole house, kitchen, laundry, 5 baths, wine room, media room, office, and master closet.


> Be sure that you understand the nuisances of cabinet design, things like any required fillers at wall for doors to clear baseboards, being sure the layout is balanced around the obvious like door or window openings, and cabinets sized large enough to comfortably accept the appliances you intend to use, before "signing off" on the design. Most of the cabinet designers who work for dedicated cabinet suppliers (as oppossed to big boxes) , do a pretty good job with these things, but not always; and once you sign off on the final design proposal and they order, you become responsible any descrepencies and additional costs


Thats great advice, Some of the box stores cabinet plans are a little vauge:huh:


----------



## sninny (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone for their input!
just about to put my money down but have one more concern. The color that we like is Autumn blush (cherry wood) however the samples that we see have a large color variation on one panel.I know wood is a natural product and there is variation,and that is part of the beauty of the wood, but what is to much? I mean it looks like a coup;e of shades different you might even say its a different color!
is this acceptable ?


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

sninny said:


> Thanks everyone for their input!
> just about to put my money down but have one more concern. The color that we like is Autumn blush (cherry wood) however the samples that we see have a large color variation on one panel.I know wood is a natural product and there is variation,and that is part of the beauty of the wood, but what is to much? I mean it looks like a coup;e of shades different you might even say its a different color!
> is this acceptable ?


It's acceptable if it's acceptable to you.


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

LGLS is absolutely correct. It is what you will accept. My guess is, they will use a sealer to make the difference far less than what you see on samples. While samples are made to represent the finished product, they normally don't take the pains with them that they do with the final product. Having owned a furniture store, I saw that allot with furniture. Cabinets made by Kraftmaim definitely are fine furniture.

My daughter and son-in-law recently purchased a room full of Kraftmaid cabinets. Overall they are extremely nice. There was, however, one of the door panels that was installed crooked. So, before you go too far, be certain to inspect them carefully when they arrive. They didn't and they are stuck with the repairs themselves.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Handyman: that is sooooooo wrong. Did they contact Kraftmaid directly or just the dealer/store where they bought them? I cant believe a comapny like Kraftmaid wont fix a bad cabinet. I know Merrillat would have a guy in their kitchen ASAP to check it and if they could not fix it it would be replaced immediately.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 18, 2007)

My parents had Kraftmaids put in 45 years ago.

I bought the house(30 years later) and didn't have the heart to tear them out,so I sanded and painted them,added new hardware and formica tops.
When I removed the old laminate I noticed that the cabinets were built with solid tops.That's when I decided to keep them and just redo them.

It was impossible to remove the old factory finish(baked on,I guess)with anything other than a course sanding belt.Strippers wouldn't budge it.

If they are made anything like they used to,they're worth every penny.


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

skymaster said:


> Handyman: that is sooooooo wrong. Did they contact Kraftmaid directly or just the dealer/store where they bought them? I cant believe a comapny like Kraftmaid wont fix a bad cabinet. I know Merrillat would have a guy in their kitchen ASAP to check it and if they could not fix it it would be replaced immediately.


Couldn't agree with you more, Sky. They were told, however, to inspect the cabinets within 90 days of delivery and that wasn't possible. So, they simply took it on the chin. My S-I-L is a great woodworker/cabinet maker, so he will fix the problem himself. Probably better than someone else coming to his house to do it.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

I understand. However if we were to bet a gentlemans bet for squats and giggles I would bet if ya called them and explained they would fix it :yes: The company now; dealer got paid and he dont care no more LOL LOL


----------



## DepotDweller (Dec 20, 2007)

I have home depot coming to do a measure for my kitchen cabinets. I know it costs more for them to do it, but husband is too busy to do it himself. I am guessing the 13K sounds right, but without install included........but i could be wrong and will be finding out soon enough.


----------



## RTRCon (Nov 20, 2007)

Handyman50 said:


> Couldn't agree with you more, Sky. They were told, however, to inspect the cabinets within 90 days of delivery and that wasn't possible. So, they simply took it on the chin. My S-I-L is a great woodworker/cabinet maker, so he will fix the problem himself. Probably better than someone else coming to his house to do it.


I dont know about the after 90 days deal but weve never had a problem with Kraftmaid replaceing door and drawer fronts. Me being an installer, I normally will point out any mistakes or imperfections to the designer or the H/O so it gets taken care of.


----------



## dcd22 (Jul 12, 2007)

Just redid my kitchen and went with Kraftmaid. I did a lot of research, look at a lot of different companies and product and in the end went with Kraftmaid. Though they were the best quality for the price and I LOVE them.

I had 16lf of base (to a small L), cherry cabinet with a coffee stain on the bottom. On top is Maple with a vanella bean glaze. Then there is a fridge and over wall (about 8ft long). ALL crown molding with rope inlay. In total, it was about $32K ($18K for cabinet's and install). This included granite, new tile floor, electrical, plumbing, sink, faucet, etc.....


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

sninny said:


> I am about to drop 13grand on Kraftmaid kitchen cabinets (not from a big box store) what should I watch out for?


Kraftmaid makes three lines of cabinet boxes. Pressed board, 1/2" ply and 3/4" ply. I personally discourage my customers to stay away from the pressed board. I put the 1/2" ply into my brothers house 10 years ago and it has held up very well.
The drawer boxes are all 3/4" dovetailed with the undermount guides.
You should look out for a functional setup design. Base cabinets with doors you need to open to get to shallow pullout trays are stupid. There are other things that are ill advised, but it would be easier if you posted the design you plan for advice.
Ron


----------



## DepotDweller (Dec 20, 2007)

It's good to hear about the Kraftmaid brand of cabinets, what do you think of Thomasville or American Woodmark?


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

skymaster said:


> I understand. However if we were to bet a gentlemans bet for squats and giggles I would bet if ya called them and explained they would fix it :yes: The company now; dealer got paid and he dont care no more LOL LOL


I know that you would win that bet.:wink: If it were me, first the cabinets would have been inspected in time, and I would have been on them very quickly. However, it is not me and my kids certainly do things differently than the wife and me. Kraftmaid is a great company and wouldn't want someone to accept less than the best from them.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Sweet Tea and a lunch at Ryan's :laughing: :laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## Handyman50 (Sep 28, 2007)

skymaster said:


> Sweet Tea and a lunch at Ryan's :laughing: :laughing: :thumbup:


Sorry, I can't take a sure bet, when it is in your favor.:no: Better luck next time.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Damn I tried, ya cant blame me for that:laughing: :yes:


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

I would also like to know what people say about American Woodmark. The HD lady was pushing it suggesting it was no worse than Kraftsmaid but for much less.


----------



## sninny (Jan 15, 2008)

well i pulled the trigger today and ordered the cabinets! I was able to get an upgrade to 3/4 ply construction and the full extension under mount hardware for a little less than 10%. I'll let everyone know in four weeks or so if I am happy!!!!


----------



## Dansbell (Jul 29, 2007)

pcampbell said:


> I would also like to know what people say about American Woodmark. The HD lady was pushing it suggesting it was no worse than Kraftsmaid but for much less.


I have been installing for years and each manufacturer seems to cycle through the following trend: good quality - High Sales volume - Delivery times slow - Quality drops - Expansion - Quality drops more - Sales drop dramatically - Quality Recovers.

This past year has been rough for KraftMaid. They opened a new factory in UT. A large portion of the cabinets we received from the new factory had quality control problems. They went through several sales reps in our territory. They are recovering from these issues now and we continued to be able to receive replacement parts for the bad ones. The biggest issue was their turn around time, and that the replacement part may still be inferior. 

I did a KraftMaid job just last week and it went in with out any real concerns. We do have 2 missing doors and one damaged plant on door that are being shipped to the job. I was pleased overall to see they are recovering. 

A few years ago I dreaded installing American Woodmark cabinets. It seemed that every job we did there were out of square cabinets, broken cabinets, missing cabinets, etc. This past year many designers slowed sales of KraftMaid in favor of other manufactures. American Woodmark built a new factory in AZ a few years ago and was poised for increased sales. This year American Woodmark has really shined for us. They have upgraded their hardware in their cabinets. They have improved shipping times. Their quality has been much better. At this point I have to note that I believe KraftMaid has a better finish process. Their conversion varnish seems superior by far to me. That said, I have been delighted with American Woodmark's performance this past year. Remember that American Woodmark has several lines of cabinets sold under different brand names. Some brands will be better than others, while some are identical to one another just re-branded for the retailer. Look at the construction, the materials, and the hardware. Make sure you know what you are comparing.

Master Brand is another manufacturer that seems to be showing early signs of coming on strong. They have actually closed several factories this year but, have re-tooled the one closest to us. We are seeing deliveries in two to three weeks right now from Master Brand. 

I am eager to see what this year ahead will hold for all the companies we work with.


----------



## sninny (Jan 15, 2008)

I got a call From Kraftmaid yesterday. my cabinets are scheduled to be delivered in 5 weeks ( they could have delivered earlier but I pushed them back a couple of weeks, need to make sure we are ready for them)!


----------



## sninny (Jan 15, 2008)

*modifying a OC332496D*

Got my cabinets almost completely installed everything is looking good - - Except!!!! I was not aware that I would need to modify the cabinet for the double ovens that we bought:furious: Kraft maid does not have instructions for this:huh:. Has Any one done this before? How involved is this, is this major surgery or just minor?? Any guidance would be appreciated. ovens are 49.5" tall
Thanks!!!!


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

It is not quite major surgery HOWEVER: Much care is needed.
First; DONT TOUCH IT UNTIL THE OVEN YOU ARE USING IS IN YOUR POSSESSION
#2 RE read number one :}:}
Blue tape the the stiles, use real fine magic marker, use a jigsaw to do your cuts AND make sure that you cut on a slight inward taper to relieve that cut.
MAKE ALL MEASUREMENTS FROM THE OVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOT ANY PAPERWORK! Dont ask How I know this:whistling2:
If more work than this is involved such as moving the floor etc than I suggest you get a pro to do it. That said most likely you only have to widen the opening and normally there is space provided.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

sninny said:


> Got my cabinets almost completely installed everything is looking good - - Except!!!! I was not aware that I would need to modify the cabinet for the double ovens that we bought:furious: Kraft maid does not have instructions for this:huh:. Has Any one done this before? How involved is this, is this major surgery or just minor?? Any guidance would be appreciated. ovens are 49.5" tall
> Thanks!!!!


Skinny, this is a typical situation. Most stock cabinets are this way. Instead of a cabinet manufacturer making an oven cabinet for every possible oven size, it's up to you to create the proper opening. Actually, there are more situations where this occurs other than just with ovens. Skymaster is absolutely correct in the procedure HOWEVER, there is one possibility that may exists that you need to be aware of BEFORE you start cutting any cabinet. Some....and I mean some, ovens mount differently than the typical. The instructions that skymaster is discussing deals with an oven that has a lip on it to hide the cabinet cut-out. There are ovens that don't have this lip. In this rare case, you need to get an oven trim kit that will "frame" the oven to the cabinet.
This is a rare situation but since I don't know what oven you are installing, you should be aware of this possibility....no matter how slim the chance is. :thumbsup:

Good luck
Angus


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Aye Angus; I defer to your expertise :} I havent had the displeasure of needing a trim kit:no: Too many the other way. I have had to occasion to call GE and ream them a new one over their installlation instructions. I still remember the worst ever was a discrepency of 2 INCHES!!!!!!! YES 2 inches on width, of course WIDER than oven. dont know why I even looked at paperwork but I did about 3/4 way thru installation my way and could not believe what I saw, hence first thing after the box to head to the dumpster are the instructions :}:}


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

hey skymaster, as you said...from experience. I guess mine was just opposite yours. I had an oven installed and my cut-out was visible for the entire 2 weeks while I had to wait for the trim kit I had to special order


----------



## sninny (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!!
The top needs to be trimed and so does the bottom. I think the best bet is to pay to have it done correctly!! by the way the oven is a 30" Thermador double oven! 
Thanks for you help!!!


----------



## E Bloom (Apr 23, 2008)

I was stuck on KraftMaid at first, by have learned that because of they spend the most amount of money on marketing they are the cabinets everyone know. There are a ton of other just great cabinet manufacturers out there. I like KraftMaid, but have recently started to like UltraCraft Cabinets styles and finishes! Just make sure that you do your research! 

If you are paying 13K I would make sure that your cabinet dealer will handle any warranty issues for you. Kraftmaid has a good warranty, just make sure that if something comes damaged you do not have to warry about the issue. The person you are buying from should take care of the!
good luck!


----------



## dcd22 (Jul 12, 2007)

Here is my Kraftmaid kitchen and I LOVE them:


----------



## BikerDave (Feb 7, 2009)

I've redone two kitchens now and I used KraftMaid on the most recent and love it. I went all out, and got a lot of upgraded features, which definitely adds up quickly. But, in the long run, having the full extension drawers, and other bonuses is worth it to me. I posted pictures at http://www.goodrum.cx/ayrlee.kitchen if you're interested.


----------

